# Eye Issues



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am just curious if anyone Havanese has ever had a little "bump" or "pimple" looking thing on the eyelid?Could this be from getting poked by a toy?plant?wrestling with another dog?allergy?bug bite?Any ideas?:suspicious: 

Quincy had one that just showed up overnight(literally)and I hadn't been putting up his topknot for a few days...I put it up,we went for a walk that evening,next morning......pimple-looking thing on his lower eye rim.My first thought was to run him immediately to the vet,but then a friend said,just hold off a few days.Now it is day 2 and it seems to be going away.

Thanks:wink:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Bug bite would be my first guess if it is going away. If it get reds and swollen, a trip to the vet may be in order. Poor little Quincy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It never got red(course his eye rim is black),but as it swelled,it became gray...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe it's sorta like a human "stye" (not sure I spelled that right?) or an ingrown hair! Glad he's better!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wondered about a sty(spelling) too,like in a human's eye.It did remind me of that the most.I used to get a sty in my eye about once every year or two when I was growing up.Dad used to say it's because I peed outside!:nono:I wish this thing on Quincy's eye was completely gone,:sad:but it isn't.I figure in a few more days if it isn't completely gone,I would take him to the vet.It is about 1/2 the size it was now.:wink:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, poor little Quincy  Keep an eye on it Julie and it just may clear up on its own. I think allergy season is now upon us and maybe something got in there that irritated it. Havs are so low to the ground, you never know. Give it a couple more days, clean the area, and see how it goes. Keep us posted. I hope he gets better real soon


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Helen...
Got to remember Helen.........we need your hoto: for the challenge!!! Pretty bad,when I get to nag you on another thread too!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You know, I just noticed a little white spot on Cash's upper eyelid---it doesn't look raised, just a different color than his black rims- I just thought it was some sort of pigmentation changing. What do you think? 

Helen keep us posted on Oreo


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yep, Julie, it's pretty bad..... :spy: ound: :wave: lol

I'd be wondering too, about Quincy's eye. You never know! It's gone down, so who knows? Does it seem to bother him?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Julie and all, my apologies, I am still waiting on a new camera. My hubby has been saving up to buy a new one. Looks like we may be getting one in a few days. The new pic of Oreo is courtesy of my Uncle. I don't think I will make the May challenge, but I do believe I can meet the next ones 

Missy, I will keep you all posted on Oreo's progress


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I must say I have never heard the one about getting a "stye"(does anyone know the correct spelling on this little word??):ear: from peeing outside! What a mental picture I get from that!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that is an old farmer saying,because my grandpa and grandma would say it too......"a sty in the eye,means you peed outside"

If that was the case,every dog would have a sty huh?:laugh:


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Banzei got sth like this when he was 6 month old. He had a so called cherry eye and they had to operate it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_eye
Does it look like that?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady has had this twice. The first time, he was bit by another dog and it was a small cut on his lower eye lid. It was actually a small cut and then it turned into a discoloration and then back to black. We noticed another time that he had a whitish discoloration on his lower lid. We let it go and it went away in a few days. He could have gotten scratched by a leaf or something. Who knows.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi had a cherry eye as well, and surgery a year ago. Although they have no way to guarantee that it wont come back,she has been fine ever since. The key is addressing it ASAP and getting surgery right away. I would head to the vet, just to be sure (as long as the eye looks like the picture on the website) It was not that bad, she was not bothered by it much, except she had to wear the collar for a week or so. 
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No :nono: cherry eye..........this is just on the very edge of the lower eye lid.Kinda like where an eye lash would grow out of.It looks like a pimple on it,but a big one about to pop.Now it is a little smaller,but still there.Does this sound like what Brady had Karen?


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Oh that sounds "great" that's not a cherry eye. It will go away by itself then... I would go to the vet if there isn't any change after a week.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty was bit by a fire ant, the bite had a white head that was hard at first then I popped it, put a little neosporin on it and it was gone in a few days. could that be it? Her bit was on the belly.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It sounds exactly like what Brady had. I was looking back to see if I had any pictures of him during that time. I will take a look again. I am sure I have something. Brady had a small white spot (about the size of a pimple) on his lower eye lid. His eyes rims are very black, so it was rather noticable. We had no idea what happened, but decided not to panic. It went away on its own and looks just fine now. It wasn't the eye itself, just he lower lid. I would just keep an eye on it and if it starts to bother him, or doesn't go away soon, get it checked out.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, not a Hav, but my Ayla has a bump on her eyelid, but the vet just says it's "old lady bumps". She said it's common in older dogs and as long as it's not bothering her not to worry too much about it. If it starts to bother her they can operate to remove it, but I'm always leary about surgery and anesthesia if it's not really necessary. I doubt that's what Quincy has though...he's not an older dog!

I hope it continues to clear up!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I went through my pictures and found one that was taken during the time he had this problem. I tried to enlarge it and cut the eye so you could have an idea of what it looked like. Hopefully it worked.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Could it maybe be an ingrown eyelash?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Weird, Karen. I wonder if it was just something like a clogged pore (aka pimple) that took care of itself.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I gave Quincy his bath today and was really looking at it.......it's still there,but still reduced in size.I took a few pictures,I will try to edit and post here,but it looks alot like what Brady had....I have dial up,so it takes me awhile.

Thank you guys for the advice/input and good wishes!I'll try to post here soon..hoto:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is what Quincy's eye-pimple thing looks like.After his bath,he looks really bad!:bathbaby:

The last 2 photos give you a better idea of what it looks like.The last one kinda putting it into perspective...:attention:it is Quincy's left eye.......or on our right bottom lid........


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It does look very similar. The first time when Brady had a cut there, I did take him to the vet and they gave him antibiotic drops. The second time when there was just the mark, I let it be and it just went away. It can never hurt to get it checked out if you are worried, but it does look very similar to my experience.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

that is so....wierd...........where did the other 2 pictures go??:frusty: They were on this thread........I looked at them!Now they're gone!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well,Thank goodness I was able to still find these 2 other pictures in my deleted file.........here are the other 2 photos that were posted before.......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I wonder what that could be? Let us know if you decide to see the vet, Julie, o.k.?

Love the pics of Quincy btw.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Marj will do..........
Monday I think I will take Vinnie and Quincy to the vet for their blood test.I will have the vet take a look at Quincy's eye at the same time,if it is still there.......it is very odd.:suspicious:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Poor little guy....GET WELL QUINCY!! love, valentino :kiss:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Julie,
I hope everything is ok with Quincy's eye, keep us posted on what the Vet says on Monday.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks so much better tonight,that I bet it will be gone tomorrow---but I'm going to ask the vet anyway.It troubles me that I have no idea what it is,or where it came from!I'll post what I find out!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, Cash has the exact same thing - but on his upper rim. It looks like a stye or a pimple or ingrown hair. But I would be ver curious to hear what you vet says. good luck.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

lets hope its just a ingrown hair keep up posted on it


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Missy,
Cash has one too? That is so odd isn't it? It seems Brady,Quincy and Cash have all had one.That gives me some sort of a relief,as maybe then it is like a bug bite,pimple etc...nothing to worry about.I hope so!


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

Snowflake had something like that, only right in the corner near the tear duct, it was large and pussy looking. The vet took a sample with a needle and I can't remember what he called it, but he said it would look worse over the next couple of weeks, 4 at the most, and then just go away. That was in December and it happened exactly as the vet said it would. Yours doesn't sound as bad as this was, but maybe someone else out there might have had this.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Maybe it was some kind of pimple type thingy. I am glad to hear that it is getting much better  I am sure now that it will go away soon


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope it goes away- it doesn't seem to be getting bigger or smaller- at first I thought it was just a change in pigmentation (or something I didn't notice before) but it is bit raised- and I would have noticed it--- I'm always staring into those deep dark eyes...


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Missy, I know what you mean about staring into those deep dark eyes. They have such expressive eyes and its hard not to want to stare at their pretty eyes.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie, did you take the boys to the vet today? If so what did the vet say about Quincy's eye?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The eye pimple thing is gone!There was nothing left to show the vet.He did think he perhaps had a blocked pore (like a pimple).He said it also could of been a bug bite,but not likely.He said to just keep the eyes clear and clean.Sort of unexciting.:bored:.........but I'm relieved!:eyebrows:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yahoo! Glad he is A-OK!!eace:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is wonderful news - phew - what a relief!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad Quincy's has gone away. yeah! Cash's is getting a bit bigger. I'll give it a few more days.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Missy,I hope Cash's goes away soon too!Quincy's seemed huge to me,but it got smaller fairly quickly..then just gone.It is so wierd!In my head,I just kept thinking if I could squeeze that,it would go away...but of course,you can't!Since Cash's is on his upper lid,I bet it is an infected eyelash "hole" left from losing a lash.Their eyes matter and stuff so I bet it's pretty easy to get it infected.Keep an eye on though Missy!Keep us posted!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Missy, Oreo sends "wet" kisses to Cash so he can feel better soon


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah, finally someone was able to use that 'boring' smiley! I didn't seem to find an opportunity to use it without insulting anyone. LOL

Very glad to hear all is well with Quincy.


----------



## bdcdut (May 31, 2007)

Just asking if anyone has had trouble with their Havense itching and biting their legs. I give her a pill everyday. thanks bill davis


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi, my Snowflake chewed all the hair off the back of her tail and back legs, the day after I gave her revolution, has anyone else had trouble with revolution, my other 2 dogs do fine with it.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Hannah if your dog keeps shewing off the hair then he might be alergic to the food just like people can be might try a different food and see what happens.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*update*

Well I took cash to the Vet today. she laughed when I said I brought him in on a Sunday for a pimple-- but then she looked at it and said - No-- it was a full blown cyst. that there is a type of cyst puppies get but that she had never seen one on the eye lid before. She said they ususally go away on their own and to watch it for 3 weeks to a month to see if it starts to receed-- but if at any time it starts to bother him she would remove it. I hope it goes away. He has such a perfect face.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A cyst?Well,I'm glad you took him in.........hopefully it won't bother him and it will go away on it's own soon!


----------



## bdcdut (May 31, 2007)

my Havense had caracts in both eyes. She had to be operated on, and is doing well now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Cash. Hope this cyst clears up real soon. :hug:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, poor little Cash. Hugs and kisses from Oreo and I - wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well Cash's cyst seems to be going down. It looks like it did when I fist noticed it a month ago. Just a little white on his rim- it's not raised at all any more. Hopefully it will be all gone soon.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Missy that is great news!! I guess these things appear and just need time to heal. I am happy to hear it is improving!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Missy,
That is really good news about Cash's eye!:whoo: It'll be gone I bet before too much longer:eyebrows:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats great Missy, I'm glad its going away on its own like you hoped. :whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad to hear it's going away all on it's owm Missy! Those types of things are abit worrisome. No one ever wants to have something messed with on your kiddos eye. :fear:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice to hear, Missy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am happy to report that Cash's cyst is completely gone and his rim is completely black again. The vet thought that a white little scar might remain but it didn't ! yeah! This week, no health dilemmas. another yeah!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Cash and Missy :whoo: 
That's GREAT news!:becky:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I bet your so relieved!! That's great news he back to being 100% perfect again!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That's great news, Missy!

Julie, my puppy Scout had a bump just below the rim of his right lower eyelid that looked very similar to Quincy's. It was there for a few days, then crusted over, and then it (the scab) fell off. I noticed it because he is black, and the bump was white - and also all the hair on/around the bump disappeared making a "hole"  

I think now it was a cut or something - he scratches his eye area a lot (the goop must itch) and he was probably scratched himself....

It is so reassuring to read about similar experiences on this forum!

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad Cash is all better.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks all. We just need to get Rufus' cherry eye resolved now.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Thanks all. We just need to get Rufus' cherry eye resolved now.


Thanks Missy! I wanna do that too. :becky:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Cash has sticky eyes*

Cash for the past few days has had sticky stuff coming out of his eyes. When you look inside the lids are red-- and the gunk coming out is white-ish. His eyes are normally very dry- just a little hard stuff every so often in the corner's

It reminds me of my own allergic eyes.... Do you guys think I need to take him to the Vet?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy is Cash scratching at it? It could be allergies but allergies can also lead to Conjunctivitis. Anything going on with Jaspers eye's? Conjunctivitis is contagus so if one ends up with it both will be treated. Dont you hate when you end up with an issue on Friday... do i go to the vets today or wait till Monday.. I know my eyes have been bad this week but we are suppose to get a lot of rain this weekend I'm hoping that will clear the air some. Keep us updated.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeanne, Cash is rubbing his face a bit. Jaspers eyes seem fine. But you know we are going away for a week--- so I will probably take him to the $vet$ today.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh vacation fun are the boys going with you? I agree I would get it over with before you leave then you dont have to worry about it and can sit back, relax and enjoy vaca.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup taking him to the vet today at noon. Yes Leeanne, this is our first vacation ever with the boys... we've always left them with a pet sitter before. We have rented a cottage in Maine. I may yet get water pics of the boys, but in my usual late style they won't be posted to the "July Challenge" til August (sorry marj)


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck at the vet today, I don't blame you for worrying, better to be safe that sorry. Give Cash a hug from Sam & Me :grouphug: Let us know how you make out.

When you are in Maine, you can take the "Cat Ferry" almost to my back yard. We could have a playdate.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Let us know when you get back from the vets how things went.
I love Maine, we are actually going to York Harbor in Sept. for some deep sea fishing. The boys are not coming with us so I am only going for 2 nights, I do not like being away from them too long. Looks like you will miss the Folk Festival this year, it started today and is already hard getting around town. Hope you guys have a wonderful vacation and yes lots of pictures will be required.

Debbie are you in Yarmouth? Maybe you could take the cat over and we can crash Missy’s vacation cottage…LOL


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Debbie are you in Yarmouth? Maybe you could take the cat over and we can crash Missy's vacation cottage&#8230;LOL


I'm in the Annapolis Valley, Only a couple hours away from Yarmouth. Crashing the vacations sounds like fun. Wish I could.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

all crashers welcome as long as you bring your furbabies.  But I think we are going to pretty far from the Cat Ferry-- isn't it way up in maine--- we are only going to sabago lake. Some day we really want to do nova scotia- with or without the dogs. Cash doesn't love the car -- so we'll try a 2.5 hour drive this time. We wish the house we ar erenting had a fenced yard--- we are bringing a bunch of x-pens but not really sure how they will work.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How exciting Missy.....a vacation!Sounds like alot of fun!Hope you get good news at the vet today......


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So, $68 dollars later, Cash did have Conjuntivitis. got some ointment to put in his eyes- and should be better in a few days. good thing he got a puppy cut yesterday--- lot's of goop.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, I figured it might be conjunctivitis too. Glad you got the ointment now and can start treating. It's quite contagious! 

Aaahhhhhhh..... Maine..... besides Nova Scotia it is my favorite place to be. We haven't been in about 4-5 yrs. and I miss it. A lot! We usually visit Wells, Kennebunk, Ogunquit and have been going there since Ralph and I started dating....... MANY years ago. lol 

Have a great time, Missy!! I hope the drive there goes well for the boys.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor little guy, glad you went before vaca now you can sit back and relax on the water. Have a wonderful time. If you cant get connected to the web to check on Shadow you are more than welcome to call me to check in if you would like.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oooh good thing you went to the vets then! Wash you hands after his ointment so you don't spread it around! Have a good time on your vacation!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad to read it isn't anything really serious.I hope you have a great vacation getaway!lane::becky:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

. bumping....... :bump2: :bump2:

For Nancy and Bella: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=248541#post248541


----------

